# 2004 Altima heater



## FDonohue (Jul 8, 2003)

Anybody having problems getting good heat from their 04 Altima? I don't get heat unless I put the heat selector dial all the to the hot setting. I had it in to the dealer last Wednesday and they said there was air in the system and that they bled the system and all day Wednesday I had great heat and on Thursday back to the same problem. Anybody experience this or know how a closed system can become airbound or what the solution would be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I never had a problem with mine but check to see if there is a service bulletin on it.

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/TSB/Oct/NIndex.asp?mscssid=


----------



## FDonohue (Jul 8, 2003)

Ruben said:


> I never had a problem with mine but check to see if there is a service bulletin on it.
> 
> http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/TSB/Oct/NIndex.asp?mscssid=


It shows a TSB for the 2002 & 2003 Altimas for a heat problem but not the 2004 Altima. I'll have to go back to the dealer again.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 2003 altima with awful heat 
It's been in the shop two times and on it's way back next week
So far they have changed the coolant in the main rad only because it was rated at -54 degrees this was a service butintine the dealer recieved
Next then adjusted the damper??? for the A/C and heater control.
I call the 800 number(the same one for road side assistance) and they told me that there was a bullitin for changing all of the antifreeze in the whole system as there was a potentail that there might be a air bubble in it 

The car will warm up slowly but the interior nevers does it seems like
if left in the yard at idle and the fan on (4) it blows cool air 60-70 degrees F
if on (2) it will blow at about 90-100 but will take forever to warm the car up
Also if the heater is on (4) one of the heater hose is hot and the other cold??? If you just rev the engine up a couble 100 RPM on works good for heat but this prety much makes the comman start useless???


Anyone else have any other ideals or problems that might of been fixed
I hate wearing a parka to work in my new car when I have an old 97 F-150 pick up I can wear a t shirt in


----------



## FDonohue (Jul 8, 2003)

Well a new radiator cap has my 04 Altima running nice and warm now. Also the dealer said to put the system in the recirculate setting to keep cold air from outside from entering the car.


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

I have the same thing happing in my car. Its air in coolant system. Another symptom is colder air going downhill and lots warm air going uphill. I have read the TSB and it seems to me that portions of coolant system is higher than rad cap, which typically will create air bubbles.


----------



## 2.5altima (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been having the same problem but i thought it was normal and the heater just sucked.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

Well they bleed the air out of the coolant system thinking there was a air bubble in it. Part of a 02 TSB. But still no luck,same problem blow cool air at idle. Does anyone else have this problem??? did you get it fix??? and How???
I'm getting to my wits end and I feel like just bringing it back remove my plates and take a chance on my credit ratting
Why is one of the heater hose hot and the other cold at idle then warms up as soon as you rev the engine even a couple 100 Rpm??
Can you set the idle higher?? What is the max Idle allowed???

PLEASE HELP


----------



## RatTerrier (Jan 15, 2005)

The heater in my 02 Altima acts wierd. When the engine is warm and I'm driving it gets nice n hot but at a stop sign or light it cools down. Anyone have this problem besides me?


----------



## gymjim (Dec 15, 2005)

RatTerrier said:


> The heater in my 02 Altima acts wierd. When the engine is warm and I'm driving it gets nice n hot but at a stop sign or light it cools down. Anyone have this problem besides me?


I have the same problem. Was yours ever fixed??


----------



## Obs (Oct 10, 2005)

Same problem. Also turns out that the Nissan dealership where I live closed, and I gotta drive an hour now to get it fixed. GD IT!


----------



## gymjim (Dec 15, 2005)

Obs said:


> Same problem. Also turns out that the Nissan dealership where I live closed, and I gotta drive an hour now to get it fixed. GD IT!


My mechanic made several calls to Nissan and after trying various reccommend technique's to get any air bubbles out of the cooling system, was told there is a design flaw and Nissan does not know how to resolve the problem.


----------



## hoozmail (Jan 22, 2006)

had heating probs with my '02 3.5SE. i put in a new microcabin air filter and the heater worked fine afterwards. my original filter was clogged with 2.5 years worth of dust.....


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Our 2005 2.5s does the same thing. It's warm air only with city driving. But once your on the main highway doing 70. You have all the hot air you want. I noticed our Honda Element does pretty much the same thing. I figure it has to do with the higher reving engines. 

:

D


----------



## RYMSKI4574 (Dec 24, 2008)

I HAVE 2005 X-TRAIL THAT DOES THE SAME THING, BLOWS WARM WITH THE ENGINE R.P.M. UP BUT AT LOW R.P.M.'S IT QUICKLEY BLOWS COOL IF ANYBODY OUT THERE FINDS A SOLUTION PLEASE POST IT.


----------

